

Neurosimulation with JavaScript and Raphael.js - davepeck
http://davepeck.org/extras/neural/

======
davepeck
This is just a tiny toy I wrote for a class that my brother, who is a
professor of neuroscience, is teaching.

I love the idea of interactive math/physics/bio labs on the web. With the
advent of tablet like objects, perhaps there's room for someone to build
compelling, touchable educational content?

